# AquaStudent's Photography Journal



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

They are all awesome. But I especially like Rusty Cichlid.


----------



## tosoross (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice shot 
But I think the betta fish will look better if he is flaring.


----------



## amygirl11 (May 20, 2012)

Rusty gets my vote. Great shots!!!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome colors on that betta!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Note: All of these photos have not been edited.

Here are some more photos. I picked up a Tamron 90mm lens a bit ago and am finally getting some results...it's definitely not easy...African cichlids do not like to hold still.








































































I have the most macro shots of the Metriaclima callainos because she likes to hang out in front of the glass and doesn't move nearly as often as many of the other fish.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice Job!


----------



## ferretowner96 (Apr 20, 2010)

Those pics are awesome! I love the Rusty and betta. A lot of the fish/aquarium books I have don't even have as good of pics as these are.
Rick


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

DishyFishy said:


> They are all awesome. But I especially like Rusty Cichlid.


I agree...

great photos


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

Those are some NICE photos! Great job!


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Here are a few pictures from before. The Dragonblood peacock and Jacob's peacock photos were taken with the Tamron 90mm and the shots of my Dad's Oscar were with the standard lens (this past spring).

This is one of my favorites








































































I'm excited to get the chance to shoot Mr. Oscar again over Thanksgiving Break in a few weeks.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Great shots the 4th picture with the bubbles is interesting.


----------



## bud29 (Sep 30, 2012)

None of your latest pictures will show on my computer


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

Great shots AS. I haven't tried my hand at dry land tank photography yet (need some fish in the tank first) but I have photographed a lot of fish. Here are a few thoughts: Unless you are highlighting the mouth/teeth, be sure the eye is tack sharp in focus. In head shots try to get a slight angle. Watch your background. Keep extraneous stuff out of the image. Sometimes you can do this with manual camera settings to give a black background.
I am sure this is hard with tank images and maybe a tripod with the camera aimed at a specific area would help, waiting for the fish to come to you. (Often a technique underwater.)
BTW Happy Halloween.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks SMB! I will definitely keep that in mind. That's one of the great things about photography (and fishkeeping). You try things and figure out what works and what doesnt. Talk to people that have tried things too and get their experiences.

Thanks for the tips and Happy Halloween to you also!

That's a very festive fish!

I actually have a very hard time using manual focus. My eyes aren't perfect but they also aren't horrible. I only wear glasses when I'm trying to read physics equations off the board (or want to look smarter). I tried using manual focus without my glasses but everything I thought was perfectly in focus was not when I got it onto the computer  Hence I have now had to commit myself to wearing glasses!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice shot SMB


----------



## SMB (Oct 10, 2012)

I have to tell you I tried taking some shots from my new 90 gal FW planted tank. They are terrible, nothing I would post yet. So far it seems a lot easier to photograph a fish at 60 ft !


----------

